# Gift / project, my Father(38 yrs @SBL) made 4me on 9" Lathe



## Mwags (Nov 23, 2018)

My Father worked at SBL for ~38 yrs (His entire adult life, Ex. Korean War yrs when he served Country as a Marine). He's now 88 yrs old .. His saying..."Taught me everything I he knows and I'm still stupid" ... lol ... I cherish a childhood gift he made for me on a 9" SBL (SEE ATTACHED PICS) Thought some of you might be interested ... ty


----------



## middle.road (Nov 23, 2018)

Get the bottom engraved so that future generations know from whence it came.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 23, 2018)

That's something that should be passed down as Dan stated . I enjoy looking at my old stuff like that . Brings back good memories . I have tools that date to 1900 from my late uncle's dad that I cherish and will pass them down . And as far as sayings from elders ..................

" You shoulda been born twins cuz you're dumb enough for 2 people " or " Everyone has the right to be stupid , but you're abusing the privlige " 

Either one works for me !


----------



## Mwags (Nov 23, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> That's something that should be passed down as Dan stated . I enjoy looking at my old stuff like that . Brings back good memories . I have tools that date to 1900 from my late uncle's dad that I cherish and will pass them down . And as far as sayings from elders ..................
> 
> " You shoulda been born twins cuz you're dumb enough for 2 people "


LMAO .... I can hardly wait to tell my Dad (and my Son) that one!!!  For years I thought this gift (canon) was somehow lost to the ages. I had lost track of it when I entered college at IU in late 80's. Recently my older Sister (& husband) just retired and sent me boxes of old stuff, within which this was hiding!  My Dad owned (and I grew up around)  a 9" table mount SBL with a hardened bed and every attachment you can imagine.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 23, 2018)

Your lucky he didn't own a 20" x120" , you'd have a Howitzer sitting on your mantle !


----------



## Mwags (Nov 23, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> Your lucky he didn't own a 20" x120" , you'd have a Howitzer sitting on your mantle !


Funny you should mention that as it's not that far off. In the Korean War he served (as a Marine .. involved in the landing at Inchon) in an artillery group.  1950-53. My Grandfather (his Dad) lived on a farm, take a guess what/where I spent many of my weekends (I wouldn't change a thing if I had it to do over again) I'm sure it's more than obvious by now how much I admire and love my Dad !!


----------



## benmychree (Nov 24, 2018)

Canon is a camera, cannon has authority!


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 24, 2018)

Mwags said:


> Funny you should mention that as it's not that far off. In the Korean War he served (as a Marine .. involved in the landing at Inchon) in an artillery group.  1950-53. My Grandfather (his Dad) lived on a farm, take a guess what/where I spent many of my weekends (I wouldn't change a thing if I had it to do over again) I'm sure it's more than obvious by now how much I admire and love my Dad !!




Yep ! You're fortunate , I lost my dad the first day of 4rth grade over 50 years ago when I was 9 years old . He was a mechanical engineer and avid wood and metal craftsman . I often wonder how my life would be different if I hadn't lost him at that young age . Who knows .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 24, 2018)

very cool cannon,
i need to make one like that for my son!

i love the sayings from the old timers, their wisdom and ability to put witty words to shortcomings is colorful and comical.

some of the best ones i heard was
"if brains was TNT, you wouldn't have enough to blow your nose"
and
"are you a dairyman??? you are sure milking that job!"


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 24, 2018)

UD , I'm workin for the Mid Atlantic Dairy Association as we speak ! LOL , if you know what I mean .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 26, 2018)

At 12 yrs old when schools had training , I made a bunch of these for fun . Gotta wonder what 12 yr olds are learning now-a-days in school .


----------

